# how to deal with Afghanistan: GT3071 build content



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

im on my last few days left here in afghanistan and shortly will be making this project happen. just about all the parts are in, just waiting to order a few more things from arnold at pagparts. i wanted to take the time to thank everyone thats helped with info and suggestions over the past couple months. looking forward to meeting you all that have given insight and tech info. my friend *Tommy Connolly* *and i will are building this little project. Special thanks to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and Chris Tapp from eurodyne( iasked him a million questions for sure). My brother Rob, my friends PJ, Nick and Adam, special thanks to my friend brett who is shaving the bumpers and respraying it for me. And most imprtantly the wife, who is letting do this project, love her to death.*...i bought the car in 2004 as a hold over only owner and right now sitting around 80k on milage, figured it was time for an overhaul and time for my k04 to hit the road. sorry some piks arent the greatest, the wife was taking piks for me as items were coming in. :beer:

its an 03 GTI AWP engine code with 5 speed transmission
*WHATS IN IT:
*
T3 bottom mount mani w/ MVS gate flange (from pagparts)
GT3071R.76a/r with *PAGPARTS* upgraded compressor wheel w/ vband discharge
Eurodyne 750cc custom mafless file(with maestro7 suite)
mounting stud kit
Tial MVS WG 1 bar (38mm)
3inch downpipe w/ dump tube and clamp
SEM 80mm intake manifold
75mm TB from INA
custom (purple) cams from bobq
super tech valve springs 
19x144mm rods form integrated engineering
ACL rod bearings(w/tang)
Piston rings OEM set 
Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valve set
Supertech SS Nitrided Intakes Valve set 
custom port and polish
snow performance stage2 water/meth
walbro 255 inline fuel pump to go with 
apr intank fuel pump
turbosmart MBC
arp head bolts 
hot deck and plain
TIAL 50mm BoV
kinetic motorsports FMIC
*fferacing* custom catch can
peloquin LSD
spec stage3+ clutch
weitec coilovers
nuespeed 28mm RSB 
.:R32 front and rear leather seats

also, *Brett Hudson* is shaving the rub strip and side markers for my bumpers and doing a full respray of the car. it defiantely needs it. staying black on black
wanted to say thanks to everyone that has helped me out. my sig has all the links that i got my hardware from. thanks again for everyone involved.


heres my POS mk4:

















the 50 trim


















the manifold and downpipe:


















wastegate:









SEM 80mm intake manifold:









bobq's custom purple cams:

















the seats:









more piks to come as i get them from home. everything is in now, except a few things from arnold like i said before. shooting for 400whp....i hope i can get there. as the rest of the build happens more postings will be in. feel free to comment good or bad advice, all advice has some learning aspect.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Lookin good, buddy! I'll be in the same boat. I was hoping to get started on my junk this summer, but due to my unit's OPTEMPO and me constantly being on TDY away from here, it just never happened. Now that my unit is in the chute to deploy again, I've resolved myself to tackling it after I get back from the 'stan. Well....no. I take that back. After I get back, I'll be PCS'ing back to the States. So, it'll have to wait until then. FML. Oh well. I look forward to seeing your isht done! Rathering interested, as I have a CTS 3071r kit waiting to go on my motor (same turbo config, save for the v-band discharge). Do work! :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

inivid said:


> Lookin good, buddy! I'll be in the same boat. I was hoping to get started on my junk this summer, but due to my unit's OPTEMPO and me constantly being on TDY away from here, it just never happened. Now that my unit is in the chute to deploy again, I've resolved myself to tackling it after I get back from the 'stan. Well....no. I take that back. After I get back, I'll be PCS'ing back to the States. So, it'll have to wait until then. FML. Oh well. I look forward to seeing your isht done! Rathering interested, as I have a CTS 3071r kit waiting to go on my motor (same turbo config, save for the v-band discharge). Do work! :beer:


right on brother, be safe and keep youre head on a swivel. stay in touch man :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

NIIIICCCEEE! Fa Sho Man Keep Yo Head On A Swivel Till u Get Back 2 Tha States! :thumbup::wave:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

:beer:


Big_Tom said:


> NIIIICCCEEE! Fa Sho Man Keep Yo Head On A Swivel Till u Get Back 2 Tha States! :thumbup::wave:


will do fo sho man


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

Our car's both have the same blank stare :laugh:

Gonna be fun when complete :thumbup: keep it rollin'


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Love the stealth look!:thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

you will likely make more with the intake manifold, throttle body upgraded. but heres my pump gas dyno. stock intake manifold.tb.stock cams w/tubular vbanded manifold. 25 psi.









goodl luck making it home safe and completing your build


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the look of your car, looks pissed and mean.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm kinda dying to get out of this 50 trim and into something closer to a 3071R


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ why u say that? i was throwing around the thought of a ball bearing 50 trim myself but i am totally ok with the turbo i have now and i'll only upgrade if i win the lotto


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I like the peak power of the 50, but spool up and respool suck on this thing. My setup's like an On/Off switch for the most part. A DBB CHRA for the 50 is more than what a new JB PTE Billet turbo would cost. A billet 3071R or maybe a billet 30R is prolly where I'll end up.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

mumbly0051 said:


> Our car's both have the same blank stare :laugh:
> 
> Gonna be fun when complete :thumbup: keep it rollin'


lol yup, it does appear that way man. :thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

vwturbowolf said:


> you will likely make more with the intake manifold, throttle body upgraded. but heres my pump gas dyno. stock intake manifold.tb.stock cams w/tubular vbanded manifold. 25 psi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir, i saw the thread with your dyno numbers, nice work man. i should have it on a dyno late march early april, gotta love Vermont weather lol. i will def post up what i get for numbers. :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

INA said:


> Love the stealth look!:thumbup:


thanks my friend, and thank you for the throttle body :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

doing a gasket match port and polish for intake side, exhaust side will just be a clean up job. not planning to over bore or do pistons, not going to be putting the car to the track that much and not going to be running 30psi. daily driving at most likely 20psi and maybe bump it up to 25psi just to to have some fun with guys that think they have a cool car......lol. should have dyno numbers as soon as the weather in Vermont permits. head is off and im looking into getting it hot decked if there is anyone around my area that can do it......search has turned up nothing as of yet.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds like a solid plan, bud. Keep it going! :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

GL AL!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> GL AL!


thanks Val, i appreciate all the help man. looking forward to catching up with ya man :thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

so ive seen alot of people doing the plaining and hot decking....im looking to see if anyone in my area can do this. but was also looking to see some of pros for doing this? any help would be great and appreciated.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

looks like i found a local company. RPm racing engines in Georgia, VT will most likely be taking car of the plaining and hot decking. thanks Pete Golovich and Chris Achillies for sending me the info :beer:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

SGTphatboy said:


> looks like i found a local company. RPm racing engines in Georgia, VT will most likely be taking car of the plaining and hot decking. thanks Pete Golovich and Chris Achillies for sending me the info :beer:



hey man, RPM built my friends 2JZ for him. car has made over 900RWHP for the last 3 years. engine runs awesome. you shouldnt have an issue with them

this build is gonna be fun man. i had a PPT 3071r setup, stock head and it ripped.

and thanks from a Veteran to a current freedom fighter(built my car with deployment $$:laugh :thumbup:


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

screwball said:


> I like the peak power of the 50, but spool up and respool suck on this thing. My setup's like an On/Off switch for the most part. A DBB CHRA for the 50 is more than what a new JB PTE Billet turbo would cost. A billet 3071R or maybe a billet 30R is prolly where I'll end up.


I agree with you...I've had my 50 Trim for 2 years or so and looking to do the same type of upgrade :thumbup:

To the OP, the build looks good. Excited to see the progress!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

boosted b5 said:


> hey man, RPM built my friends 2JZ for him. car has made over 900RWHP for the last 3 years. engine runs awesome. you shouldnt have an issue with them
> 
> this build is gonna be fun man. i had a PPT 3071r setup, stock head and it ripped.
> 
> and thanks from a Veteran to a current freedom fighter(built my car with deployment $$:laugh :thumbup:


d
yeah def gotta love the deployment cash. and thank you for what youve done. hope to catch you around man


BlancoNino said:


> I agree with you...I've had my 50 Trim for 2 years or so and looking to do the same type of upgrade :thumbup:
> 
> To the OP, the build looks good. Excited to see the progress!


thanks man, i cant wait soon soon soon:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

AL-looks like porchopman is selling maestro 7 suite in here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4758026-2010-Drag-Racing-Classifieds/page4


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> AL-looks like porchopman is selling maestro 7 suite in here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4758026-2010-Drag-Racing-Classifieds/page4


hey brother, thanks, but i already got maestro7 suite when i got my 630cc mafless file from arnold at pagparts. cant wait to get this thing set up and ready to have some fun man


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nice build man, you're gona love everythign after 4k rpm 

I am building my awp head soon too, so I wanted to ask, youre runnign the SEM with the AWP head. is there some sort of transition there? or is the mani made for teh AWP ports? im not quite sure what gasket matching is but maybe its the answer to my question.

TIA, and congrats on the build. Watching..

-Devin


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

DBVeeDB said:


> nice build man, you're gona love everythign after 4k rpm
> 
> I am building my awp head soon too, so I wanted to ask, youre runnign the SEM with the AWP head. is there some sort of transition there? or is the mani made for teh AWP ports? im not quite sure what gasket matching is but maybe its the answer to my question.
> 
> ...


we are porting and polishing the head so the ports wont be an issue. its going to flow very nicely. basically the gaskets is a bit bigger tehn the actualt ports on the heard. you mark out the gasket size, and then port to it. thats the simple explanation. hope that helps Devin.... hope all is well bro :thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

odereing the rest of the kit from [email protected] on monday, got some of the old parts sold. :beer: starting the build first weekend as december, should be home soon now. cant wait


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Good luck man :beer::thumbup:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

SGTphatboy said:


> odereing the rest of the kit from [email protected] on monday, got some of the old parts sold. :beer: starting the build first weekend as december, should be home soon now. cant wait


*like*


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

SGTphatboy said:


> we are porting and polishing the head so the ports wont be an issue. its going to flow very nicely. basically the gaskets is a bit bigger tehn the actualt ports on the heard. you mark out the gasket size, and then port to it. thats the simple explanation. hope that helps Devin.... hope all is well bro :thumbup:


what head is the mani designed for?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you do realize that " polishing" the intake side is not gonna help u but hurt you right? polish the exhaust side just clean up the intake, you want the abrasions on the intake side to help tumble and provide flow, if you will.to say in few words.

otherthan that GL!! mid 400 on my 3071, and RLTW!!2ndBN75th hooaahh


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> you do realize that " polishing" the intake side is not gonna help u but hurt you right? polish the exhaust side just clean up the intake, you want the abrasions on the intake side to help tumble and provide flow, if you will.to say in few words.
> 
> otherthan that GL!! mid 400 on my 3071, and RLTW!!2ndBN75th hooaahh


hey Vegeta thats what i meant when i said port and polish, but im sure i didnt make it as clear as i need to lol. sorry bout that. one of my good friends was with 1stBN75th 
thanks for serving brother


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

DBVeeDB said:


> what head is the mani designed for?


my head is AWP


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

well im stateside, a couple more days of DE_MOBING and i will be backin vermont. sould be starting the engine work within a week. stay tuned for more piks


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be heading over in the summertime. Dude, I wish you the best. Pics better be posted soon!

now change your signature.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

inivid said:


> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be heading over in the summertime. Dude, I wish you the best. Pics better be posted soon!
> 
> now change your signature.


roger that, be safe man. when you get there shoot me your adress and i will send some goodies


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Good to see you back!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

home now, build starts in a few days


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

sweet! do werk!!! :thumbup:

....and change your sig again. :laugh:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

inivid said:


> sweet! Do werk!!! :thumbup:
> 
> ....and change your sig again. :laugh:


done.....again....lol


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

well got the head off the other night, pistons and cams are coming out monday night, then port and polish and then the head goes out for plaining and hot decking. more piks soon 



















it def needs to get cleaned up


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

bottem end is disassembled. now just need to clean it up and paint it, get it ready for new rods and bearings. cams coming out in the next night or teo, then off to gett ported and polished and then off to RPM for hot decking and plaining. i have piks, however my blackberry is not sending emails...not sure why. will take piks again soon


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

head comes apart and gets prepped forr all the goodies thursday night


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

the piks of the bottom end apart as i promised:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

thats an ugly block, you going to hot tank it?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Dub-Nub said:


> thats an ugly block, you going to hot tank it?


 uh huh...its the only and only engine the car has ever seen....just sucks it had to sit for a year while i was gone but oh well....i wanted to do this with my friend tommy.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

SGTphatboy said:


> uh huh...its the only and only engine the car has ever seen....just sucks it had to sit for a year while i was gone but oh well....i wanted to do this with my friend tommy.


 The location the car is in plays a HUGE part in how it will look. I have seen many engines in different areas of USA and some look so clean wiht many miles and some look so poor with less miles. 

You will love the 3071, I am having a blast :laugh:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Dub-Nub said:


> The location the car is in plays a HUGE part in how it will look. I have seen many engines in different areas of USA and some look so clean wiht many miles and some look so poor with less miles.
> 
> You will love the 3071, I am having a blast :laugh:


right on, this is the first time ive pulled the engine. and i have been a slacker on upkeep on it over the past 7 years. i will get looking **** and span and will post some piks.....cant wait to get this thing together man....she has a due date of april 6th wish me luck:biggrinsanta:


----------



## chaveezy (Jan 31, 2010)

Keep it coming, nice work!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

sorry i didnt post these earlier but here are the valves:




























and got the cams out of the head tonight:



















rest of the head in a couple days


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

well got all the stock valves and lifters out today. head is out to get cleaned up then get ported out. hope to have the head back soon then we can start plugging away. unfortunately in 10 days i leave for a 2 month school. not sure how much time i will get on it. hope to be able to come back a couple nights to work on it. perks of having the school and my home state.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

nice work dude! That is going to be a very fun car whrn you are finished. :thumbup:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dub-Nub said:


> The location the car is in plays a HUGE part in how it will look. I have seen many engines in different areas of USA and some look so clean wiht many miles and some look so poor with less miles.
> 
> You will love the 3071, I am having a blast :laugh:


 true. my 02 gti didnt have a spot of rust, or even grease on the block. but it never got driven in the snow or any winter weather. and rarely even rain.

3071 was fun. the GTX3071R im sure is even more fun.

not super laggy, but made good power too. great street/daily driver turbo in my opinion. great mix of everything.


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

That deployment money is good aint it. I know, I did two tours in Baghdad. Came home and had more money than I knew that to do with :laugh:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

apologies for no recent updates, been away at an army school and my friend doing the port and polish is just taking his time and doing right, no rush yet. piks soon along with a couple other goodies i might be getting my hands on


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

wanted to give a special thanks to john at www.fastaddiction.com and Gary Peloquinfor getting mt LSD rebuilt so quickly, thank you very much guys.

and to brett Hudson getting some work done to my bumpers.

pictures:































































more to follow, enjoy


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking sweet! The car was quick before, can't wait to see it when you are done! :thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

rear bumpers is headed out this weekend to get shaved and respray. head is about to go out to get hot decked and plained. im away at an army school now, so its hard to get alot done at once.


----------



## mk5gti334 (Apr 12, 2007)

hi all took a few pics of the bumper on another black gti i have in the shop getting some other stuff done.it came out good...


















:beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

hope your FMIC fits and you don't need to 'trim' that fresh new bumper skin of yours Al


----------



## mk5gti334 (Apr 12, 2007)

i trimed it before i painted it....


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> hope your FMIC fits and you don't need to 'trim' that fresh new bumper skin of yours Al


it had already been trimmed brother, but Brett cleaned it up some more. Bret great work man and tyvm again. :beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that bumper is very clean! :thumbup:


----------



## mk5gti334 (Apr 12, 2007)

im always looking for work if any body needs anything done or knows of any one who wants any thing done....pm me.:beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Darn you work computer!! 

Wish I could see the pics, I'll be checking the build daily so see the pics soon enough. Cant wait to throttle you on the road Al :heart:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> Darn you work computer!!
> 
> Wish I could see the pics, I'll be checking the build daily so see the pics soon enough. Cant wait to throttle you on the road Al :heart:


lol how do you expect to do that with what you got under the hood man??? lolopcorn:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> lol how do you expect to do that with what you got under the hood man??? lolopcorn:


install a bigger turbo lol 

i checked out a few spool vids of comparable setups for your turbo and was surprised to see a low amount of lag, my buddy had the same turbo on a 2.5 subie and lag was horrible. Idk it could have been his software.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> install a bigger turbo lol
> 
> i checked out a few spool vids of comparable setups for your turbo and was surprised to see a low amount of lag, my buddy had the same turbo on a 2.5 subie and lag was horrible. Idk it could have been his software.


lag really isnt an issue with this turbo. from what ive read lag would be equal to the gt28rs or with little difference. but i guess when its on the road in a couple months we will truly find out:laugh:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> lag really isnt an issue with this turbo. from what ive read lag would be equal to the gt28rs or with little difference. but i guess when its on the road in a couple months we will truly find out:laugh:


wow if thats the case then that is awesome, i hit full boost around 3.8-4k

when do you guys plan on working on it next?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> wow if thats the case then that is awesome, i hit full boost around 3.8-4k
> 
> when do you guys plan on working on it next?


havent set a reasemble date as of yet. need to clean block and repaint, and still need to find a place that will give me a price on hot decking and plaining..... thanks to weather i think we are getting some more time....lol


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

got the engine all cleaned up and next weekend im preping it for paint/ thanks Tommy and PJ for helping me out today.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Holy baller status!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

ornithology said:


> Holy baller status!


not sure about baller status but im finally getting the opportunity to do what ive always wanted to it


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> not sure about baller status but im finally getting the opportunity to do what ive always wanted to it


:thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

saw the front bumber in person last night, Brett Hudson is the man, if anyone of you guys is local to the 802 hit me up and i will get you in touch with him.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good, Al.

When is your next trip to Burlington?

S


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

im up here everyday steve, i work at Camp Johnson and thank you


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

well cleaned up the engine with my friends Tommy and PJ and here are the results to the block{


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

sorry about the camera phone and the paint still wet, still got a ways to go


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

SGTphatboy said:


> im up here everyday steve, i work at Camp Johnson and thank you


Well, stop by some night or meet me at the Texas Road House for a beer. I can bring the box.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

ok i will set something up soon steve, hope all is well


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ducttape on the deck surface?? uhmm..yeeahh....thats not smart....just don't take a whiz wheel/grinder to it...hand sand it lightly..


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ducttape on the deck surface?? uhmm..yeeahh....thats not smart....just don't take a whiz wheel/grinder to it...hand sand it lightly..


 i know right....cause this is our first time here....lol


----------



## mk5gti334 (Apr 12, 2007)

tail lights got tinted tonight...still need to be buffed. 



























:beer::beer: 

any one looking for taillight tinting hit us up...


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

dropped the head off at Edger Motors in castleton, VT yesterday. getting plained and valves put in.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

why would you ruin those taillights by tinting them. all you needed to do was buy smoked and sell your originals on the forum. :thumbdown: other than that hope you took that duct tape off immediately after paint. that residues gonna suck


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

05GTIMarine said:


> why would you ruin those taillights by tinting them. all you needed to do was buy smoked and sell your originals on the forum. :thumbdown: other than that hope you took that duct tape off immediately after paint. that residues gonna suck


who cares about what happens to the tails???? lol and im not worries about my block, been working on engines for nearly 20 years....people never read the whole thread lol


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

lol everyone defending sh!t work has worked on engines for 20 years. even if your only 17 years old. anyways wheres the progress at. youve been home for months and nothing???? you should have at least 10-30k extra this build should be to the tilt by now. plus those tails look like sh!t. they have bubbles in them.

also who paints a block without first doing all machining/ sandblasting, hot tanking, properly taping and plugging whats not being painted.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

:beer:im away from home 5-6 days a week, im 37... and yeah youre not the fisrt person to make a comment about the tape. tape is tape who cares. but its my fault for posting up on here. oh well i will jsut deal with the comments. 
car should be back on the road may 1st. but who knows with my work schedule :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

tails got smashed the other day on accident, ordered a set og smoked, to replace the smoked ones i had and got cracked and the tinted ones that got broke. good times


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

05GTIMarine said:


> lol everyone defending sh!t work has worked on engines for 20 years. even if your only 17 years old. anyways wheres the progress at. youve been home for months and nothing???? you should have at least 10-30k extra this build should be to the tilt by now. plus those tails look like sh!t. they have bubbles in them.
> 
> also who paints a block without first doing all machining/ sandblasting, hot tanking, properly taping and plugging whats not being painted.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

SGTphatboy said:


> :beer:im away from home 5-6 days a week, im 37... and yeah youre not the fisrt person to make a comment about the tape. tape is tape who cares. but its my fault for posting up on here. oh well i will jsut deal with the comments.
> car should be back on the road may 1st. but who knows with my work schedule :beer:


first thing tape isnt just tape.
duct tape leaves a residue behind
painters tape does not. 


you can also use a piece of cardboard cut slightly smaller the surface and tape the edges.
imo just 30 years of working on cars even though im only 25 lol. hope your not an aircraft mechanic.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

05GTIMarine said:


> first thing tape isnt just tape.
> duct tape leaves a residue behind
> painters tape does not.
> 
> ...


ok then i guess i shoulda posted originally, that painters tape wasnt working out and that why i went to the duct tape. residue can be cleaned always with a lil elbow grease. the car will be fine. 

if you dont like what im doing, like i said in my pm to you, i get it. you dont have to post anymore on here, point taken and thank you


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

eurodyne software is getting loaded tonight, just ordered all the gaskets and arp head bolts from arnold at pagparts. should have the head back in about 3 days. then the bottom end goes back together.

sorry this is taking as long as it is, my job is keeping me away from home 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

glad to see your dealing with your tour with some positive re-en"force"ment! :beer:

watching this!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Rac_337 said:


> glad to see your dealing with your tour with some positive re-en"force"ment! :beer:
> 
> watching this!


thanks man :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this on the road in may! Are you at Champ Johnson? If so we should meet up sometime and get dinner :thumbup: and some :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:..


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> looking forward to seeing this on the road in may! Are you at Champ Johnson? If so we should meet up sometime and get dinner :thumbup: and some :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:..


yup thats where im at most of the week, staying up here a few nights a week too. i figured some get togethers up here will prolly happen as well as friday night snackbar in Rutland.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> yup thats where im at most of the week, staying up here a few nights a week too. i figured some get togethers up here will prolly happen as well as friday night snackbar in Rutland.


Sounds good!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

i pick up the head to tonight. all my gaskets from pagparts should be here in a day or 2. looks like next wekend the engine should be going back together possibly the weekend after. then i would say in 3 weeks back in the car. now that the weather is getting better, im finding some motivation. :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

picked up the head from edger motors in Castleton, Vt yesterday


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

gaskets and headbolts should be here in the next few days. then let the reasemmbling begin :beer:


----------



## dubncents97 (Aug 1, 2009)

cant get no love... especially from the squid:thumbdown: lol..it happens, if some people spent half as much time focusing on their own cars as they do others we would have some prettty sweet rides out there!!! jus sayn... nice build brother keep it up:beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

dubncents97 said:


> cant get no love... especially from the squid:thumbdown: lol..it happens, if some people spent half as much time focusing on their own cars as they do others we would have some prettty sweet rides out there!!! jus sayn... nice build brother keep it up:beer:


if this is who i think it is then you will have first hand knowledge :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

inlet kit and gaskets arrived last night, friday will be a major reaasembly day


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

got the rods and pistons in:



























and preped bobq's custpm "purple" cams for installation tomorow


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Good progress. I'll be dropping pistons in my engine soon also.... 

Non-stock cams? How do they change your power band?

s


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

power drop off is normally around 5500 rpms, these allow carry through to 7500(laymans terms)


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

had a great weekend. the cams are in, head bolts are in, head is on, life is good

sorry the pik quality sucks, forgot my camera


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good, i hope you lubed up the piston ring compressor. Last time i tried to use that type it moved all my piston rings out of place.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Dub-Nub said:


> Looking good, i hope you lubed up the piston ring compressor. Last time i tried to use that type it moved all my piston rings out of place.


thanks and yes everything was properly lubed, i felt like a proctologist by then end of the night.....


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

SGTphatboy said:


> thanks and yes everything was properly lubed, i felt like a proctologist by then end of the night.....


good, cant have enough lube. I just recently did my sisters 1.8t passat engine overhaul with new bearings, piston rings, etc. We dont use the compressor anymore and do one piston ring at a time and compress it manually using some tools after seeing what that type of piston ring compressor does.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Dub-Nub said:


> good, cant have enough lube. I just recently did my sisters 1.8t passat engine overhaul with new bearings, piston rings, etc. We dont use the compressor anymore and do one piston ring at a time and compress it manually using some tools after seeing what that type of piston ring compressor does.


oh nice, yeah we manually compressed each one, one at a time as well. :beer:


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

SGTphatboy said:


> had a great weekend. the cams are in, head bolts are in, head is on, life is good
> 
> sorry the pik quality sucks, forgot my camera



That head isnt flat on the table, is it?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

One thing I did add to my valve cover was another breather outlet. When playing with a lot of boost (I'm at 28 right now) and RPMs, there needs to be opportunities for air to get out of the valve cover.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


>


The little man in the background rocks!

Keep up the good work, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dubncents97 (Aug 1, 2009)

hes the future of the scene for sure... he brought his dub to wolfsgart and brokedown and got nothn but love think you may have some competition SGT


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

as it looks right now, engine shall be ready to go in the car after this weekend, i hope all my stuff makes it in this week


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> One thing I did add to my valve cover was another breather outlet. When playing with a lot of boost (I'm at 28 right now) and RPMs, there needs to be opportunities for air to get out of the valve cover.


i hadnt read that anywhere steve, but i will research it. i plan to keep it at 20psi with a second setting of maybe 25psi. thanks for the heads up bud. :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

dubncents97 said:


> hes the future of the scene for sure... he brought his dub to wolfsgart and brokedown and got nothn but love think you may have some competition SGT


with lil T there is no competition, he's da lil MANG fo sho


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

everything is just about ready for the install a week from this saturday. if i didnt have a yellow ribbon event this weekend it would be going in this weekend....:banghead:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

finally got some serious work done this past weekend


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

some more work done saturday and today, hopefully everything will be tied up by next weekend


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Looking good


thanks man, been a slow process as i am away during the week, but it should be done this following weekend, then it will be working out the kinks :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Can't wait to ride in this beast!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

A lot of good progress. :beer:opcorn:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> A lot of good progress. :beer:opcorn:


 thanks Steve and gary, hoping to find the coolant pipe that comes off the front of the engine and goes to the passanger side and connects to the "Y" pipe(coolant lines for turbo come off the "Y"). if anyone has one get ahold of me. 

other then that, put the new fron coils in the other night, hooking up the walbro inline tomorow and moving the fuel filter. then get that coolant line, put in new ecu, load some eurodyne and out some miles on her. CANT WAIT!!!:beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looking good. 

Also, "radarwerks" is actually radErwerks.... Jus' sayin.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

ahh man, makes me want to get into a Pag setup/3071r as soon as possible. 

Did Arnold supply IC plumbing too?


----------



## sboles92 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey man this looks like an awesome build. I'm also in vermont you me and gary should get together sometime.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Al..... did you still want that battery box? You can swing through Williston and pick it up (I can bring it to work with me someday). 

Steve


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

need to get some different fittings then fabbing up the intercooler piping. should be a start up this weekend, cross your fingers :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Al..... did you still want that battery box? You can swing through Williston and pick it up (I can bring it to work with me someday).
> 
> Steve


absolutely man, thanks. sorry im not getting my email alerts from vortex for some reason again


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

sboles92 said:


> Hey man this looks like an awesome build. I'm also in vermont you me and gary should get together sometime.


sounds good man :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

screwball said:


> ahh man, makes me want to get into a Pag setup/3071r as soon as possible.
> 
> Did Arnold supply IC plumbing too?


he did not, i had some from my last kit and another one a friend had, were just going to make it work


----------



## gdm_not_jdm (Apr 15, 2011)

very good build :beer:


----------



## Hagel907 (Apr 1, 2011)

build looks great :thumbup: its really coming together!


----------



## vdub757 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Nice build*

In in Kalsu..been following along between IDF and black outs... excited to see how it turns out..planning a project myself...stuck between mk4 1.8t build or mk2 1.8t build.. i love that old school sexy. Either way mad props.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

:beer:well today we would have fired the car up but after i hooked up my laptop and did the eurodyne read ecu, i didnt realiz that i needed to send them the read info so that i could get the actual file(facepalm).... but i sent them the info that i could get and hopefully i will be able to have it running by mid week, then some break in miles. 

on another note, setting up the relay for the inline walbro is escaping me at the moment, any suggestions would be helpful. :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

SGTphatboy said:


> :beer:well today we would have fired the car up but after i hooked up my laptop and did the eurodyne read ecu, i didnt realiz that i needed to send them the read info so that i could get the actual file(facepalm).... but i sent them the info that i could get and hopefully i will be able to have it running by mid week, then some break in miles.
> 
> on another note, setting up the relay for the inline walbro is escaping me at the moment, any suggestions would be helpful. :beer:


you need to run a 25 amp inline fuse to a standard 4 pole relay. All parts can be purchase for $10 from an autoparts store unless you want to buy a harness from USRT or something.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> you need to run a 25 amp inline fuse to a standard 4 pole relay. All parts can be purchase for $10 from an autoparts store unless you want to buy a harness from USRT or something.


thanks man

got the relay situation all taken care of. now just waiting on eurodyne to send me my map, and then its download time/break in time........need a fast foward button if anyone has one??:beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

got my tune tonight, when i return home from work tomorow i will be flashing the the car and hopefully adding a nice start up vid for this thread. im so stoked


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet:thumbup: keep the updates comin!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> got my tune tonight, when i return home from work tomorow i will be flashing the the car and hopefully adding a nice start up vid for this thread. im so stoked


Hollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollaholla


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

its up and and running folks


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

sounds very nice. Did you hone the cylinders and do a proper break in during this build?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

the video is of the first time iit was running, and all the build stuff we did is on the first page. we did hone the cylinder walls. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds great Al. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds great Al. Great work :thumbup:


thanks Al youre the man :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

took her out for about 40 minutes tonight......she wants to run for sure. power comes in quick and i had to kep getting off the gas. bravo [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected], amazing stuff guys, amazing. :thumbup::thumbup:

*but most importantly thank you Tommy Connolly, you are the mother truckin man *:beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

put lmost 200 miles on the car, everything is looking good so far.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you using a maf with your eurodyne file?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

at 1400 miles and we hooked up the EBC running 22psi now, and it pulls so smooth and hard. nice work eurodyne, nice work Tommy Connolly


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Good schit dude:thumbup:

Time to post up a video or 2


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet, good to see your build finally together and on the road :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Good schit dude:thumbup:
> 
> Time to post up a video or 2


 will do this weekend, stay tuned:beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

idle air control fault code, trying to clear it up. code is cleared but now its sputtering like crazy. hope to have some time this weekend to figure out whats wrong with it. if anyone has suggestions please feel free to post em up. you guys are the best:beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Clean your iat sensor


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

SGTphatboy said:


> idle air control fault code, trying to clear it up. code is cleared but now its sputtering like crazy. hope to have some time this weekend to figure out whats wrong with it. if anyone has suggestions please feel free to post em up. you guys are the best:beer:


Are you running a BOV? Mafless?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Are you running a BOV? Mafless?


BOV without a MAF


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Clean your iat sensor


thanks again for the help bro, turns out, i had a vaccum "T" melted, broke and tore a hole in another line, plus fuel rail was loose on the drivers side....not sure how all those happened, but replaced the "T" a brass "T" and got the fuel rail all taken care of as well. getting it dyno'd this friday and going to wolfsgart here at the essex fairgrounds as well this weekend, so some vids and dyno numbers soon.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

well the dyno showed that i am running super rich between 2200rpms and 5800 but it bogs down so much in between its not letting me make the right kind of power. saw 340whp and 290wtq and we should be well above that. as soon as i get the chart emailed to me i will post it......:banghead:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

If you need any help getting the base file setup PM me.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Al.... good seeing you again at Wolfsgart. Been a while.

For sale... one battery cover. (price includes extensise storage fees) 

steve


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Budsdubbin said:


> If you need any help getting the base file setup PM me.


 you have an email



Rabbit Farmer said:


> Al.... good seeing you again at Wolfsgart. Been a while.
> 
> For sale... one battery cover. (price includes extensise storage fees)
> lol i know steve im sorry and it was great seeing you at wolfsgart as well. need to set up a date so that we can all get together and grab a beer
> ...


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

im getting some help with the tune as we speak, if anyone has a 75mmTB file that would be awesome, i have alot more mods then just that so, i appreciate any help.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

BFI stage 2 mounts should be here this week and new IC piping from [email protected] should go in as well before this weekend. :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

BFI stage 2 mounts are in, wow what a difference. just need to tuck my power steering resivoir now. can feel a few more vibrations now...lol. Russels inline fuel filter is in as well. thanks [email protected] :beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

looking to make my own catch can tomorrow and tucking the power steering resivoir. maybe deleting the coolant ball or relocating it as well.... not sure yet. def doing the can and rresivoir, will load pics soon.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> looking to make my own catch can tomorrow and tucking the power steering resivoir. maybe deleting the coolant ball or relocating it as well.... not sure yet. def doing the can and rresivoir, will load pics soon.


Beer can catch can :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> Beer can catch can :thumbup::beer:


i think it will be an energy drink one


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

the BFI stage 2 engine mount complete set










installed



















custom catch can(vermont inspired)










russels fuel filter curtosy of [email protected]


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

my brothers zx10r and my pile


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

:laugh: I have the same inline filter in pretty much the same spot (from Arnold)... You must of mounted your pump in the factory fuel filter spot with some nice fittings from Arnold also... Looks way better than having pump in bay:thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

yes i did exactly that man, running the walbro 255 inline, and the APR in tank


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

just saw this, and most likely as my snow performance water meth was MAF controlled, so i will prolly have to get it

http://www.eurodyne.ca/blog/index.php/2011/08/30/coming-soon-to-our-online-store/


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

had a great time with the GTI this year, shes going up next week for the winter. what to do for next year????? any suggestions??opcorn:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SGTphatboy said:


> had a great time with the GTI this year, shes going up next week for the winter. what to do for next year????? any suggestions??opcorn:


sell it..


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Full engine bay cleanup!! :thumbup::thumbup: You've got all winter :laugh:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

desertdubs_C said:


> Full engine bay cleanup!! :thumbup::thumbup: You've got all winter :laugh:


x2


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

and get a decent catch can


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Ever get the tune sorted? New dyno?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

87vr6 said:


> Ever get the tune sorted? New dyno?


no never did, sorry man it took so long to get back to you. its parked in storgae and hard to get too right now, but will work it out as soon as i can:beer:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks to a nice DIY thread by vwturbowolf will be doing some wire tuck while the ole pile is in storage.
getting a good tune on the me7 for 25psi as well. i dont want to blow it up.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

adding the hitachi s4 MAF, and hopefully getting some help so im not still running on a base tune....


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

went to a 3071 with .76a/r 
upgraded to PAGPARTS billet compressor wheel
went from 630cc injectors to 750cc's


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

added www.fferacing.com 's custom catch can


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice #RLTW

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Nice #RLTW
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


thanks man
nota super clean car


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

looking good Al :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------

